# Im new and want advice, i have a collection of images to show y'all



## q3w3e3 (Aug 11, 2013)

Im using imgur, because i'm fed up with trying to upload 64 images to the gallery here, and cant be bothered with adding them one by one to this post.

Photos for forum - Imgur (if you view it soon after i post this not all the images are uploaded)


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2013)

q3w3e3 said:


> Im using imgur, because i'm fed up with trying to upload 64 images to the gallery here, and *cant be bothered with adding them one by one to this post*.
> 
> Photos for forum - Imgur (if you view it soon after i post this not all the images are uploaded)


First of all, 64 images is just a few (at least 60) too many for which to provide meaningful C&C, and if you can't be bothered to add 1-4 images to the post, I daresay most people won't be bothered to look at your off-site link.

If you want genuine C&C, then pick 1-4 images, and start a new thread in the appropriate gallery forum farther down the page.


----------

